# PicoBoo Animation Control



## Richie (Jan 4, 2007)

Has anyone any experience with these controllers? The PicoBoo FI-105 also enables you to record several minutes of audio and seems it would be great to use with pneumatics. The price of these units seems right too. Thanks.


----------



## BuriedAlive (Jun 8, 2006)

We sell the picoBoos and hear nothing but praise from our customers. They are easy to program, you get 2 minutes of animation and sound and the 105 allows you to plug a 110 VAC item directly them. Great little unit.


----------



## Richie (Jan 4, 2007)

I've never seen anyone use one before. I'm going to have to look into these more closely.


----------



## Troy (Oct 14, 2006)

Richie, I use the 105 in my pneumatic coffin...It's a darn good controller and easy to program, I recomend it! PM me if you have any other questions.


----------



## coffin_creature (Oct 5, 2005)

I bought the 104 to run my casket prop it worked fantastic never had any problems at all, even with the cold weather up here. I would reccomend them to anyone for the price and ease of use alone.
cheers coffin_creature


----------



## Richie (Jan 4, 2007)

Thanks guys. Sounds like a great product. I'm going to look into purchasing one for my pneumatic.


----------



## DarkShadows (Feb 6, 2006)

I'll be picking up one of these soon. Seeing they have a sound board built in and a controller, this is a deal for 80 bucks.


----------

